# Ladybird Spider - Juvenile (Eresus cinnaberinus)



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pretty little spider, imo.

Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier - Spiders - True Spiders - Ladybird Spider - Juvenile (Eresus cinnaberinus)

BBC - Science & Nature - Wildfacts - Ladybird spider

Ladybird Spider Photo


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW!:flrt:

edit: perhaps one species people would WANT to end up with a male. Personally I don't care what sex my spiders are but I know most people go for females over males as they live longer. Often though males have prettier colours as proven here, so worth having over a female!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

£15 quid though, and not sure if it is female, and it really is pretty small.

I would like to see one in 'real life..

YouTube - Eresus cinnabarinus


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

wow, it goes like the clappers haha!

it says she's got 7 though, wonder if she could sex them yet? would be good to get a couple and breed em? says males only live for a year, females 3 so i guess the only way to get your moneys worth would be to breed em and have a continuous supply so to speak

I'd love to, but I'm saving for some GBBs at the moment :2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

The males are the ones with the red adomens , there gorgouse spiders didnt think you could acually keep them  
think there pretty rare in the wild , ive never had the pleasure of seeing one of the best looking uk spiders in the flesh so to speak , might get a few


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Conservation status*
They are a protected species in Britain under the Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981. 

Hmm.

Is it okay to be selling these, then?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

the ones for sale are likely spanish, where they are pretty common, over here they live in one small area about the size of a football pitch and are really rare.

I can get these seasonally, usually in pairs, would like to have these myself, the females are all black and 4 times the sizeof the ales, the males are the colourful ones, 

£15 is a little steep for that size, but not muh, I'd sell at that size for £10, adults for £15.

they are a beautiful species, communal (pairs and young) and long lived, well worth breeding​


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

exopet said:


> the ones for sale are likely spanish, where they are pretty common, over here they live in one small area about the size of a football pitch and are really rare.​
> 
> I can get these seasonally, usually in pairs, would like to have these myself, the females are all black and 4 times the sizeof the ales, the males are the colourful ones,​
> £15 is a little steep for that size, but not muh, I'd sell at that size for £10, adults for £15.​
> ...


 
The male colouring is eye catching.

As you say, it would be best to buy a pair, although it works out expensive.

If buying one, you have the choice of the male, which only lives one year, but has that fantastic colouring, or one that lives up to three years, and is absent of the colouring.

One one of those links it suggests that they eat 'tiger beetles'. I would be surprised were that true, as these spiders are small, and tiger beetles themselves are capable predators.

It also reads like she only has females for sale, or perhaps I did not read the ad correctly.


----------

